# India: Over 300 dogs participate in canine show



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

AMRITSAR: The dog show witnessed huge rush on Sunday at Ranjeet Avenue here as over 300 dogs, spanning about 50 breeds, including imported and Indian breeds, participated in the event.

Organized by Amritsar Kennel Club, the show saw several Indian and imported breeds from various districts of Punjab, Haryana, Delhi, Bangalore, Jaipur, Jabalpur and many other places.

The breeds had been classified into groups like toy, terrier, utility, hound, gun dog, working and pastoral group. The breeds included Bulldog, Bull Terrier, German Shepherd, Doberman, Boxer, Great Dane, Miniature Pinscher, Pug and Bull Mastiff.

The dogs were judged by Gibrayal Gamara from Uruguay and Jowan Alberto Gesalo from Columbia. The kennel club had set up two rings for canine exhibition and the audience included both pet owners and animal lovers.

Source: http://agrinewspk.blogspot.com/2011/12/over-300-dogs-participate-in-canine.html


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats all very interesting. Very nice write up on the agrinewspk blogspot.
300 dogs in a good entry


----------



## PakistaniFarmer (Aug 22, 2011)

Dog grooming is new sensation in india


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

What breed was the over all winner (best in show)?


----------

